# WSM vs. Char Griller Akorn



## lrlangley89 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm looking to buy my first charcoal smoker and I'm stuck between the Weber Smokey Mountain and Char Griller Akorn. I know the WSM has a huge following, but the Akorn appeals to me more because of high heats for grilling. Need some opinions based on experiences.

Logan


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 25, 2013)

lrlangley89 said:


> I'm looking to buy my first charcoal smoker and I'm stuck between the Weber Smokey Mountain and Char Griller Akorn. I know the WSM has a huge following, but the Akorn appeals to me more because of high heats for grilling. Need some opinions based on experiences.
> 
> Logan


Go with your gut and do the Akorn, can't go wrong imo either way...either way you'll have a good smoker.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't know enough about them to say.  I know more about the WSM. They both should do well.

Happy smoken


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jun 26, 2013)

I appreciate it guys. I've researched both smokers and they both seem to have good feedback. I believe I'm gonna get the Akorn because of its heavy weight and ability to grill. Thanks again for the input!

Logan


----------



## vic81 (Jul 31, 2013)

lrlangley89 said:


> I appreciate it guys. I've researched both smokers and they both seem to have good feedback. I believe I'm gonna get the Akorn because of its heavy weight and ability to grill. Thanks again for the input!
> 
> Logan


Did you get the Akorn?  If so, how do you like it?  I am thinking of getting one and wanted to see what your experience has been.

Thanks!


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jul 31, 2013)

I got it. It does a great job cooking at very high or low temps and holds heat really well. It's a solid smoker/grill. I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## rockwell62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase. Ive had mine for a little over a year now and love it. I used a small tube of black rtv around the bottom vent. I also got the webber replacement grate for the lower lip. I use a round pizza stone on top of the grate for smoking.


----------

